# EIX:US Edison International



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I just added this stock to my watch list. The stock price had a significant decline in December. My initial research indicated this was due to the wildfires in California and the possible liability issue that the company may incur as a result. The company has a history of paying and growing its dividend. Does anybody else hold this one or has it on their radar? I know utilities may go out of favour in a rising interest rate environment but is this an opportunity to initiate a position?

Cheers


----------



## DavidW (May 27, 2016)

I have EIX on my watch list and admit it looks like it has an excellent record. Just took a quick look at their latest presentation and didn't see what I was checking for but previously I grouped it with utilities that I believe have nuclear generation which is a risk I have tried to avoid. I believe this is one of the major utilities in the US and I'm not sure that any liability from the wildfires would sink this company, possible though, I haven't looked into what the liability exposure might be. May or may not be a great buying opportunity worth a risked capital allocation. What is your risk tolerance? 

My aversion to companies with nuclear generation is just a personal preference and because I have been able to find a sufficient number of alternative investment opportunities. A number of these companies have been excellent investments. My understanding of SCANA's issues are that they are of a financial/political nature not entirely within their own control. Most utilities I have on the watch list have dropped in price and I recently started a few new positions with smaller allocations, they might go lower yet but I didn't think it was a bad time to start.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Bad news for this stock.

https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=8533004598163780&qm_symbol=EIX:US

Obviously the greater sadness is for those that have lost their lives or property.


----------

